# Any Aussies



## SSBBWQUEEN (Jan 29, 2020)

Hey friends.. new to the site.. any aussies on here?


----------



## Alex R (Feb 2, 2020)

Hi SSBBWQUEEN,
I am from Melbourne


----------



## baxter (Feb 19, 2020)

Hi SSBBWQUEEN I am from Melbourne , whereabouts are you from ?


----------



## penguin (Feb 19, 2020)

I’m in Brisbane.


----------



## dazz67au (Mar 1, 2020)

Single Aussie guy from the Gold Coast here


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 1, 2020)

Sydney


----------



## baxter (Mar 14, 2020)

penguin said:


> I’m in Brisbane.


Hi Penguin , it’s been ages hope you are well


----------



## penguin (Mar 19, 2020)

blueboy said:


> Hi Penguin , it’s been ages hope you are well



Well as I can be given the circumstances, I guess. I just found out I need to move again very soon, so I’m about to go start freaking out over that!


----------



## baxter (Mar 19, 2020)

penguin said:


> Well as I can be given the circumstances, I guess. I just found out I need to move again very soon, so I’m about to go start freaking out over that!


 Ohh no moving house sucks , where are you going?


----------



## rasmith0311 (Jan 4, 2021)

brisbane here


----------



## gelbert (Jan 22, 2021)

Hey mate, From Adelaide.


----------



## SSBHM (Jan 22, 2021)

I like Aussies! I am an Aussie in spirit I think.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jan 22, 2021)

I like to go "down under". Does that count?


----------



## AFGABE (Feb 4, 2021)

FA from Sydney here.


----------



## TheStaunton (Apr 6, 2021)

Hello everyone

FA from Hobart down in Tasmania, hope all is well everyone


----------

